
The Pernickety Story of English Punctuation review - dnetesn
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/sep/17/making-a-point-pernickety-story-english-punctuation-david-crystal-review
======
pacaro
Articles like this help me relax a little. My programmer brain wants
punctuation to be held to some absolute standard, with immutable rules. The
rest of me needs the encouragement to chill out about it.

~~~
EliRivers
I applaud and welcome the freestylers who know the rules (as far as they
exist) and choose to be playful with the written form to enhance meaning and
communication.

I decry those who just don't know yet respond to critique with claims about
how language is a living thing and what's "correct" changes all the time.

Sadly, the two can look identical on the page :(

~~~
shrikant
I strongly agree with this.

I've heard a few people put it this way: Pablo Picasso knew how to draw a
normal person, before he decided to put eyes on the same side of their heads.

